# Lazy Yak - has anyone managed a good imitation?



## Quokka42 (3/8/18)

I'm not a hopster, but a customer offered me a beer on my last job and it was a Lazy Yak. Mid strength, a real nice bite from the Citra, then lingering wine-like notes from the Nelson Sauvin. A peek on their website says it is bittered with Cascade to 14 IBU, then late additions of Citra and Nelson Sauvin. I figure a malt bill of traditional ale with Nottingham should cover that part.

Would more experienced hopsters think my judgement of a 30 minute boil of the Cascade to 14 IBU then a half ounce each of Citra and Nelson Sauvin whirlpool be enough? I don't want a gay fruit punch effect, but I bought a six pack of the Lazy Yak and think it is spot on for a session ale (or mild, or mid.)

I'm ready for the usual tossers to comment about big brewery beers, but surely there are some out there can share real experience?


----------



## Quokka42 (4/8/18)

Was I too rude, or does no-one have any idea?

I've put down a trial today - 1/2 oz of each, Cascade at 30 minutes, the other two once whirlpool dropped below 64C, then let stand 30 minutes, and I'll add another 1.2oz of the two dry hop. See how it goes.


----------



## captain crumpet (5/8/18)

Quokka42 said:


> Was I too rude





Quokka42 said:


> I don't want a gay fruit punch effect



Not at all...

Good luck replicating your shit beer. You probably wouldn't appreciate my suggestions.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (5/8/18)

captain crumpet said:


> Not at all...
> 
> Good luck replicating your shit beer. You probably wouldn't appreciate my suggestions.



That's your opinion. It pisses me off when you get someone saying 'that commercial beer is shit'


----------



## captain crumpet (5/8/18)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> That's your opinion. It pisses me off when you get someone saying 'that commercial beer is shit'


So in your opinion it pisses you off when others have opinions? I'd hate to be your wife.


----------



## DU99 (5/8/18)

everyone has their own tastes in beer..to each his/her own...


----------



## Brewno Marz (5/8/18)

captain crumpet said:


> Not at all...
> 
> Good luck replicating your shit beer. You probably wouldn't appreciate my suggestions.


Wow. No value added, no opinion, just an aggressive response. Why?


----------



## captain crumpet (6/8/18)

Brewno Marz said:


> Wow. No value added, no opinion, just an aggressive response. Why?



Wow. No value added, no opinion, just a troll of a response. Why? Did you completely ignore the 'aggressive' speech in the OP or do you just like trying to stir shit? You were right on one thing though, so to appease you and to successfully complete this counseling session let me be the first to add value to this thread then. 

OP i personally don't see the point in adding your bittering hops at 30 min. Better off at start of boil and use less hops for same result.

The amount of whirlpool hops you used may cause a 'gay fruit punch effect' especially if combined with a dry hop. Maybe give it a taste after fermentation before adding a dry hop or it may turn you into a 'tosser.' I would hate for you to tip out a perfectly good batch of beer because it's too 'gay.'
Once again good luck in your replication of this shitty beer.


----------



## jackgym (6/8/18)

Quokka42 said:


> I'm not a hopster, but a customer offered me a beer on my last job and it was a Lazy Yak. Mid strength, a real nice bite from the Citra, then lingering wine-like notes from the Nelson Sauvin. A peek on their website says it is bittered with Cascade to 14 IBU, then late additions of Citra and Nelson Sauvin. I figure a malt bill of traditional ale with Nottingham should cover that part.
> 
> Would more experienced hopsters think my judgement of a 30 minute boil of the Cascade to 14 IBU then a half ounce each of Citra and Nelson Sauvin whirlpool be enough? I don't want a gay fruit punch effect, but I bought a six pack of the Lazy Yak and think it is spot on for a session ale (or mild, or mid.)
> 
> I'm ready for the usual tossers to comment about big brewery beers, but surely there are some out there can share real experience?


I don't know any home brewer who would comment re the "qualities" of big brewery beers.
And as there are no tossers in this forum, you'll be lucky to get a reply.


----------



## rude (7/8/18)

No such thing as a bad beer its just some are better than others
Having said that never tried Lazy Yak but sounds like you have good judgement in your description
If you want the bitterness 60 min
30 min for flavour
Very late additions for aroma
Trial and error please give us your feed back once you nail it


----------



## Rocker1986 (7/8/18)

I've tried it but I couldn't taste anything other than a light malt flavor and a bit of bitterness to balance it. Pretty bland beer really, but I've probably had too many big hoppy ales.


----------



## RobinW (7/8/18)

There's also a Wild Yak. It's a Pacific Ale. It's about 4.2% and 18IBU.
There is a clone recipe for that on Beersmith.
That one is 5.6% and 18IBU so it's not balanced the same as the original.
For a dinner beer, the original isn't that bad. A bit tutti frutti. Be good with fish.

50g each of Cascade and Galaxy at 10minutes and dry hop with 50g Melba.
With such a low IBU late hopping will be the only option.
I don't see a recipe for Lazy Yak though.


----------



## citizensnips (7/8/18)

I was lucky enough to have have a holiday on a remote island of the coast of Queensland and Pacific Ale (CUB) was all they had on tap. I must say I was impressed with how well it presented considering where I was and how fresh it tasted. And just to throw a log on the fire, pretty much every CUB beer is extremely well made. Whether you like the taste of it or not, that's a different question.


----------



## Quokka42 (17/8/18)

jackgym said:


> I don't know any home brewer who would comment re the "qualities" of big brewery beers.
> And as there are no tossers in this forum, you'll be lucky to get a reply.



You didn't see the first reply I got?


----------



## Quokka42 (17/8/18)

Rocker1986 said:


> I've tried it but I couldn't taste anything other than a light malt flavor and a bit of bitterness to balance it. Pretty bland beer really, but I've probably had too many big hoppy ales.



I've tried more since then and in the stubbie the hop character is inconsistent, I think because of variation in freshness.


----------



## Quokka42 (17/8/18)

RobinW said:


> There's also a Wild Yak. It's a Pacific Ale. It's about 4.2% and 18IBU.
> There is a clone recipe for that on Beersmith.
> That one is 5.6% and 18IBU so it's not balanced the same as the original.
> For a dinner beer, the original isn't that bad. A bit tutti frutti. Be good with fish.
> ...



The only thing they had on tap (that I thought I could drink) when I dropped into a bar after a wedding the other night was the Wild Yak, and while I admit I had been drinking wine and a pretty average imported commercial beer for a number of hours, I really enjoyed it. Someone bought me a good single malt which was great, so I think my taste buds were still working a little. I was one of those "anything with galaxy tastes a bit like Passiona" guys before that.

I might try your suggestion this weekend, as I usually make and drink about the regular ale level, and I am too old to be locked into silly prejudices.


----------



## RobinW (17/8/18)

I misread that recipe. It's 50g each of Cascade and Galaxy steep/whirlpool for 10 minutes. No hops in the boil at all.50g Melba dry hopped.

And this was the grain bill for a 24L batch.:
4.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 66.1 %
1.80 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 29.7 %
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 4.2 %


----------



## Quokka42 (18/8/18)

RobinW said:


> I misread that recipe. It's 50g each of Cascade and Galaxy steep/whirlpool for 10 minutes. No hops in the boil at all.50g Melba dry hopped.
> 
> And this was the grain bill for a 24L batch.:
> 4.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 66.1 %
> ...



Still sounds good, but I suspect a little more than they used.

Sorry if my early posts offended anyone - in my day gay meant "happy, bright, fruity..."


----------



## Quokka42 (25/8/18)

So, in the end I fell ill and didn't add any dry hops. But I did a "whirlpool addition" by adding them when the wort dropped to 64C and there is certainly no lack of aroma. I'm going to do a second attempt tomorrow, but a slight increase in the flavour/aroma hops, and add half for a 10 minute boil, the rest whirlpool at 64C. A little more of the deeper flavours will be better, but the "hoppiness" is about right for a beer this strength. I am also going to add a little crystal - they say they only use pale malt, but mine came out with a Pilsner-like quality.

BTW - even at this low ABV, pulls a good 1/2" of head and leaves lots of lacing on the glass.


----------



## Quokka42 (30/8/18)

My latest I probably added too much "Heritage Crystal," and it probably won't be aromatic enough for the hopsters, but later tastings suggest it will approach the balance I am looking for.

I know it seems strange for this time of year, but we are getting lots of sun and my job is quite physical - so I am currently enjoying a pint or two of version 1 and/or a "NEIPA."

The "clone;" I'd like a little more bitterness, citra bite and more romantic Suavin, the "NEIPA" is near perfect (especially for an accidental brew) but isn't very bitter and has a faint "orange peel" aftertaste.


----------



## koshari (30/8/18)

Iirc most of those yak range all have a touch of dry hopping. I rechen a copers aust pale ale can with some dry hopping would get pretty close. Getting the hop combination right would be tbe chellange.


----------



## Quokka42 (30/8/18)

Yes, it's the amounts and timing of the hops that this beer is all about - at it's best the hop flavour and aroma are well balanced against the malt, which is of course low at a "mild" or "session" strength of 3.5% I've cheated a little with my second attempt and added Heritage Crystal and bumped the ABV up to about 4%


----------



## koshari (30/8/18)

So how about a single can of aust pale ale to 20 litres with a little bit of crystal steeped . Say 150-200g.

Use this as a platform to get your NS and cascade late additions sorted. I reckon 50 grams dry hopped will give you the right aroma/flavour. Begin 50/5 and fo from there.


----------



## Quokka42 (28/10/18)

I actually think I nailed the flavour and aroma last brew, I ended up using a little crystal so it's darker, plus I wasn't happy with the head retention. So I've just laid down another with 250g torrified wheat - I also used slightly more of the flavour/aroma hops as leaving a few grams in the sachet is as good as throwing it out and this beer has actually got me liking a hop-forward beer.

If anyone is interested my recipe is here: https://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/679210/lazy-yak-clone

The whirlpool addition was achieved by stopping the cooling water through the coil when the temperature reached 64C, stirring in the hops and putting the lid on. A couple of stirs - most especially one at the end of the 30 minute rest here. Aroma and flavour is fantastic - my son said it smells like lemonade. While he has a pretty educated palate, I took that as a great observation - he's never actually drunk wine.


----------



## Mick Chopps (29/10/18)

This thread highlights everything that's good about the internet... trolling, useful information, and a clear indication of which users to completely ignore in the future.

"gay fruit punch effect'

Oh my lawl...


----------



## Quokka42 (29/10/18)

Mick Chopps said:


> This thread highlights everything that's good about the internet... trolling, useful information, and a clear indication of which users to completely ignore in the future.
> 
> "gay fruit punch effect'
> 
> Oh my lawl...


Look up gay in the dictionary - it is an accurate image of some of the beers out there, which probably should also come with a little umbrella. I've been converted a little towards hop-forward beers, but to me they should still taste primarily like beer.

I'd apologise for any offence taken, but I'm not sorry and it's not my fault if anyone's a bit too precious.


----------



## pnorkle (29/10/18)

"Lazy Yak." It's an "acceptable" beer. In that, if all you had to choose from was VB, Carlton Draught, Tooheys (and others of that ilk,) and Lazy Yak. I would not call it a great beer, or even a good beer.. it's what you'd drink if there was nothing better. Why anyone would want to recreate that is beyond me.


----------



## Prawnlips (29/10/18)

pnorkle said:


> "Lazy Yak." It's an "acceptable" beer. In that, if all you had to choose from was VB, Carlton Draught, Tooheys (and others of that ilk,) and Lazy Yak. I would not call it a great beer, or even a good beer.. it's what you'd drink if there was nothing better. Why anyone would want to recreate that is beyond me.



Now you've done it, RobinW will be upset.


----------



## Quokka42 (29/10/18)

pnorkle said:


> "Lazy Yak." It's an "acceptable" beer. In that, if all you had to choose from was VB, Carlton Draught, Tooheys (and others of that ilk,) and Lazy Yak. I would not call it a great beer, or even a good beer.. it's what you'd drink if there was nothing better. Why anyone would want to recreate that is beyond me.



I suspect you have never tried it - probably confusing it with Fat Yak. Personally I'm not a huge fan of Wild Yak either - too fruity with the Amarillo, but I don't give a rat's if anyone else likes it.

On the other hand, you might just be one of those unable to appraise or appreciate different flavours and characters in beer - in which case I will offend you further by telling you I am putting down a Saison this weekend.


----------



## Brewman_ (29/10/18)

pnorkle said:


> "Lazy Yak." It's an "acceptable" beer. In that, if all you had to choose from was VB, Carlton Draught, Tooheys (and others of that ilk,) and Lazy Yak. I would not call it a great beer, or even a good beer.. it's what you'd drink if there was nothing better. Why anyone would want to recreate that is beyond me.


Hi pnorkle,
I agree with you that it's not my kind of beer either.

But there's different beers for different people. I am finding a lot of brewers interested in these style recipes.

Sure they aren't my thing and lots of other beers aren't either.

But this thread is about lazy yak.

Let people talk about it to craft a good example.

What's your style? Maybe go and post about that. Share with people how they can improve that style with your knowledge of what you like.

Cheers Steve


----------



## shacked (30/10/18)

No crystal, no wheat, just 100% pale malt. Mash high and shoot for the 3.5% ABV

14 IBU from citra, nelson and US cascade - perhaps 2:1:2 in the whirlpool as nelson is quite strong. US05 on the cool side.

https://www.yak-ales.com.au/product/lazy-yak 

I would cold crash and fine this beer to replicate the filtering.

Commercial beers are designed to withstand considerable abuse in the supply chain. The result is a shelf stable product that can be reliably consumed for a few months after packaging. This is almost impossible to replicate at a home brew scale and isn't really comparable. To be honest, I don't enjoy a 9 month old IIPA that has been left on a loading dock in the sun for a few months (happens all the time).


----------



## Brewman_ (30/10/18)

shacked said:


> No crystal, no wheat, just 100% pale malt. Mash high and shoot for the 3.5% ABV
> 
> 14 IBU from citra, nelson and US cascade - perhaps 2:1:2 in the whirlpool as nelson is quite strong. US05 on the cool side.
> 
> ...




Checked that link. Yeah they say 100%Pale Aus Malt.

I am guessing that is a generalisation from marketing people. From memory when I have seen this beer its a gold colour. It tastes a little fuller and sweeter than say a Stone n Wood, that has no crystal.

I think there is a little light crystal / caramalt in this one. I'd use Carahell, although they are surely using an Australian light crystal.

Just my observations. I haven't sat down and pulled one apart yet.

I'll get some and have a closer look.


----------



## RobinW (31/10/18)

pnorkle said:


> "Lazy Yak." It's an "acceptable" beer. In that, if all you had to choose from was VB, Carlton Draught, Tooheys (and others of that ilk,) and Lazy Yak. I would not call it a great beer, or even a good beer.. it's what you'd drink if there was nothing better. Why anyone would want to recreate that is beyond me.


Opinions are like arseholes, everyone has one.
But only arseholes push their opinions on other people.


----------



## pnorkle (31/10/18)

Didn't push my opinion, I GAVE my opinion.


----------



## RobinW (31/10/18)

To learn how to mix hops and grain it's easier to copy a known brew. You gain the knowledge of how they interact and what to change to get to the result you want. As far as I can see if you don't do something like that you'll just be making someone eases recipes for ever.


----------



## pnorkle (31/10/18)

RobinW said:


> To learn how to mix hops and grain it's easier to copy a known brew. You gain the knowledge of how they interact and what to change to get to the result you want. As far as I can see if you don't do something like that you'll just be making someone eases recipes for ever.


I totally agree.. and it's a worthwhile exercise. I was just giving my opinion (although, a little rudely) on the beer chosen to replicate. Although my intention was not to offend, it seems I have manged to do just that.


----------



## Mick Chopps (31/10/18)

Quokka42 said:


> Look up gay in the dictionary - it is an accurate image of some of the beers out there, which probably should also come with a little umbrella. I've been converted a little towards hop-forward beers, but to me they should still taste primarily like beer.
> 
> I'd apologise for any offence taken, but I'm not sorry and it's not my fault if anyone's a bit too precious.


Offended? No not at all.

Just out of curiosity, what exactly should a beer taste like if it doesn’t taste like a fermented mixture of malt and hops?


----------



## Quokka42 (17/11/18)

Mick Chopps said:


> Offended? No not at all.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what exactly should a beer taste like if it doesn’t taste like a fermented mixture of malt and hops?



I have been one of the great critics of the hipster "Craft" hop-forward beers. Towards the end of a long hot hard day the guy who was house-sitting locked us out of the apartment for about half an hour and when we finally got in he offered me a beer - a "Lazy Yak." Mid strength is perfect for working in the heat and I had quite an epiphany - the citric bite of the Citra, then wine-like notes from the Nelson Sauvin. I admit I am also kind of into wines, especially reds and older styles, as well as a love for "real ales," so it combined the refreshing effect of a mid with the complex journey of the hops.

I have added crystal to my version, both for colour and a touch of sweetness, and to be honest I probably should include a little more Citra in the boil, but I've produced a mild crossed with American/Australian Pale Ale style that I find I can drink quite a lot of working on a hot afternoon, or just a pint to finish of an evening.

My brewing experience has also led me to explore Berliner Weisse (a sour,) Saison and older styled "Real Ales," especially those from the Midlands which get their fruity notes from their yeasts. If I haven't offended you yet, a couple of weeks ago I had a craving for an old fashioned megaswill lager to help with some spring cleaning and actually bought a carton of Boag's Premium.

Tomorrow I am putting down a Saison with a large late dose of Czech Saaz - I will ferment quite warm to get the fruity and wine-like flavours from the yeast, which should then be balanced by the "spice-like" character of the Saaz. It's about twice the ABV of this beer, I'll just have to drink less. One final note to offend people - I will drink it from either a Tulip glass or Brandy balloon.


----------



## Mick Chopps (19/11/18)

Quokka42 said:


> I have been one of the great critics of the hipster "Craft" hop-forward beers. Towards the end of a long hot hard day the guy who was house-sitting locked us out of the apartment for about half an hour and when we finally got in he offered me a beer - a "Lazy Yak." Mid strength is perfect for working in the heat and I had quite an epiphany - the citric bite of the Citra, then wine-like notes from the Nelson Sauvin. I admit I am also kind of into wines, especially reds and older styles, as well as a love for "real ales," so it combined the refreshing effect of a mid with the complex journey of the hops.
> 
> I have added crystal to my version, both for colour and a touch of sweetness, and to be honest I probably should include a little more Citra in the boil, but I've produced a mild crossed with American/Australian Pale Ale style that I find I can drink quite a lot of working on a hot afternoon, or just a pint to finish of an evening.
> 
> ...


cool story.


----------

